# Newbie Here!



## JessC (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello there! I'm Jess and I am new in this forum. I would like to meet new people and have new friends here. Hope I can get moe info here. Cheers everyone!


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2015)

View attachment 9264


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, Jess. Welcome to the forum

So once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us :grin:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 8, 2015)

Greetings.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey Jess, Welcome to the community.  Whatever your skillset, genre(s) or ambition(s) -- you'll find a place here.

Don't let the size of the place overwhelm you--take it in small bites (or bytes as may be).

Again, welcome.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 8, 2015)

/waves

Hiya Jess. Welcome to WF :3


----------



## JustRob (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice to know you've clocked in, Jess.


----------



## musichal (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Jess, welcome to the forum!  Don't be shy, participate in our discussions, and have fun!


----------



## Winston (Aug 8, 2015)

Hola!  There's a lot of eccentric banter here, but don't be alarmed.  Enjoy the depth and flavor.

Everyone in the forums is Mostly Harmless.


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome aboard JessC.

Please have a good look around and ask any questions if need be. 

What specific kind of writing are you interested in? We have boards with every conceivable genre of material.:eagerness:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to our fine forum, Jess! 

What do you like to read or write about? 

There are many talented and friendly faces. I'm sure you'll make boatloads in no time 

Take a look around. If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact any of us Mentors and we'll be sure to help.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome, JessC, glad to see that you've been active in the forum!  Hope you're enjoying yourself here, see you around!


----------

